# كمياء البترول الغاز



## kazo2010 (22 يناير 2011)

تحديد hydrocarbon dew point
water dewpoint
condensate spec (red vapor pressure
glycol ph
diesel water *******
lpg spec
(r.v.p,
C5 +%
chemical injection for wells
gas composition analysis
ارجو مساعدتى ع فهم النقاط دى وشغلها معمليا اازى​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (23 يناير 2011)

*hydrocarbon dew point

water dewpoint

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/درجة_الندى
*


----------



## kazo2010 (23 يناير 2011)

شكرا وياريت لو خضرتك فاهم اى جزى من دول حاجة تكون بالعربى تشرحهم فاسرع وقت شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (24 يناير 2011)

r.v.p


----------



## مهندس المحبة (24 يناير 2011)

chemical injection for wells


----------



## kazo2010 (24 يناير 2011)

الف شكررررررر


----------



## sultan0064 (7 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## safa aldin (12 فبراير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد ظاهر عباس (21 فبراير 2011)

اريد موضوع تقطير الغاز الطبيعي


----------



## samer osman (24 فبراير 2011)

مشكور اخى على تعريفك لنقطة الندى


----------



## BEWITHME (25 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الهندي30 (8 مارس 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------

